# UTI / Kidney Stones advice needed



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Nilla has had UTI early on when she was about 6 months old. She'll be 2 in November. About 4 weeks ago, we noticed blood in her urine. It was a Saturday so we brought her to the emergency hospital. Doctor gave her clavamox, 2x a day, for 14 days and said to said to bring her back to her regular vet for recheck when she's finished with meds.

Day 10 of meds we still saw traces of blood. Our vet gave her 2 weeks more of clavamox. Xray doesn't show stones, het urine is still positive for bacteria, and doctor says the ultrasound probe indicates there might be stones and told us to be prepared for surgery.

It's now day 28 of the antibiotics and we still saw traces of blood day 25.  

What questions do I ask the vet when we go back? Is surgery necessary at this point? Should I have her checked by a different vet for 2nd opinion? Why didn't he ask for urine culture?

I also started giving her cranberry supplement these past weeks.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

There are specialists for kidney problems. I would ask for a culture too. If an x-ray does not show stones, why does he want to do surgery? I never heard of an ultrasound probe! I wonder if it showed 'gravel' instead of a stone? I think that you should get a second opinion. A culture is important to show what kind of bacteria she has. They usually get a culture AND sensitivity to antibiotics at the same time.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Susan.

I started reading online and got worried when he didn't order the culture.

I don't live in the city, I doubt that there's a specialist here. But I'll consult with a different vet/ hospital and see what they say.

Thanks again.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I go to a holistic/ traditional vet read this thread esp post 61

No issues since 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/81074-sadies-foot-graphic-photos-8.html


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Give vit. c and cranberry powder. Since she's taking so many antibiotics, she needs a probiotic like plain yogurt added to her food. Hope she gets some relief soon.
Vit. C breaks up stones.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Give vit. c and cranberry powder. Since she's taking so many antibiotics, she needs a probiotic like plain yogurt added to her food. Hope she gets some relief soon.
> Vit. C breaks up stones.


Exactly


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you both!

I give her this, 




It's got cranberry and vit.C. I'll get her yogurt on my way home today. Which brand is best?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I just use plain greek yogurt but any works! Huly's favorite is Blueberry LOL


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Huly said:


> I just use plain greek yogurt but any works! Huly's favorite is Blueberry LOL


LOL. I bet Nilla would love it too. Looks like Hershey's fetting yogurt also!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Went back to see our usual vet (she was on vacation the last few weeks). She did an ultrasound and the diagnosis is possible urolith in bladder. She recommends immediate operation.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh no, poor baby. That's awful. Hugs and kisses to her!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Oh no, poor baby. That's awful. Hugs and kisses to her!


Thanks Ashley! I am terrified she'll go under the knife again.


----------

